# No plow allowed on this job-shoveling/handwork



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

Didn't think I would do an all shoveling or snowblower job, but I want this customer and it comes with a job that has mezzanine walks that have to be shoveled or snow-blown. 
I am looking for some info like time per sq ft based on snowfall.
Per square foot or per 1000 square feet.
2-4
4-6
6-10
12+

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How many sqft is this job?


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

Grandview,
I am going to mesure this morning I get back in a couple of hours> thanks!


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

Grandview,

There's 200 linear feet of walkways, 3' wide. Really appreciate the help as I'm bidding a 2nd job today with similar work required.

p.s. We're about to see our first snowfall of the year on Saturday!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's not even a half hr of work. Charge them an min. hr of labor.


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

OOOOPS - I meant *2000* linear feet, 3' wide.


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey here a pic of my power plow installed today, hopefully used on the weekend!!

They say the first snow of the year!

Any help on the shoveling bid?


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Sidewalks are pretty easy to clean (below 6" or so), you push straight down one side opposite the side you want to push the snow to.
Then you come back down the other way making short pushes 90 degrees to the sidewalk to get the snow off.
then you run the spreader down it with salt and down.

Walk the whole thing down one side, then come back walking in 1 foot increments and that should give you your approximate time to do it.

Over 6" (or heavy wet snow) it's a lot more scooping and dumping and takes a bunch longer. (and that's why they have snowblowers)


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Like Cowboy said. If you plan on using a blower, it is still a Down and Back time, just a little faster and easier.

FYI, nice truck and hooklift set up.


----------



## ews101 (Oct 24, 2008)

hey dumpster guy dont wanna fet off topic but I was thinking about adding a rolloff business to my company, just wondering how it is working out for you...


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

dumpster guy i plow with a 08 f 550 with a stellar hooklift on it and love the visibilty . the roll of buisness in upstate ny is far too competitive with lowballers coming in every year. there newest trick is to lease EVERYTHING trucks, cans. you can make money but check to see what cans are going for in your area as prices vary widely. and then do the math there is a substantial investment involved first the truck then the hook and last and definatly not cheap is the cans you can start out with as few as 5 but if you start getting busy 5 wont get you anywhere i ve got 25 cans in the winter its enough but in the warm monthes not enough. at 3000 a piece for 15 yarders you need $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

forgot to to tell you somthing i wish some one told me DO NOT BUY A TRUCK LESS THAN 26K POUNDS MY 550 FORD IS RATED AT 19 K AND I GO OVER WEIGHT SO OFTEN I JUST BOUGHT A 33K STERLING


----------



## ews101 (Oct 24, 2008)

MC where did you buy your hook and cans from. I have been going back and forth on this business idea for a few years and I was gonna buy the ezrolloff system and than I get too busy in the summer and never follow through.


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

ews101,
I bought the hook from fort fabrication & the Cans from SCS containers in Nanaimo. If you want to know more about this business I would be glad to help out, like all business there are many things I would do different if I only had some good advice. Like MC1 im am buying a bigger truck in january. wehad our first snow and I am still working through my learning cure on this one.

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That's a nice truck you've got there. The one thing I don't like about the new 4500/5500/Bullets is that they come with painted rims  For the amount of money you're spending you'd think they could've at least thrown some chrome simulators on there.


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

ews 101 i bought my cans from counts contianer they are in clevland and are bullet proof litterally i have a stellar hook lift on the small truck and a kpac 710 hook with 20 k cap on the sterling


----------

